# At what age do male pits start wanting to get freaky?



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi guys first & foremost I dont want to neuter my 5month old pit, but if he starts getting funny ideas with my two female shih-tzus I would have to.

Just for future reference I just wanted to get an idea of around what age they start feeling freaky?


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Are your two bitches spayed? If not then he'll probably give it a go as soon as one of them comes into season. 

And out of curiosity, why wouldn't you want to have him neutered? Only reason to keep him intact is if you're intending to show him, if not then no need for it to not be done. Just sayin'....


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

mine was about 3 months the first time he tried to mount someones leg lol Not very birght, but hey, he tried!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I would neuter him regardless if he is just a pet. I would just wait to fix him until he is a little over a year so he can mature. The only reason to leave a dog intact is for showing and PP or Schutzhund work. He can start feeling his oats so to speak at anytime. 8-10 months is when he may start really feeling them. Now you are going to get mixed answers on neutering because some feel there is no need to fix a male. However, Alot of those people work there dogs and show so take it with a grain of salt. I think all PET dogs should be spayed and neutered but thats just me. My girl is 8 months and about to come into heat at anytime but I am considering showing her. If the show doesn't work out then she will be spayed. Ultimately it is up to you and what you feel is best. I know some people can be responsible with intact pets and keep them from getting loose and reproducing but it is far and few between. Accidents can always happen regardless and there are always going to be idiots that breed just to do so.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Onyx was 8mos the first time he got scent of a heat cycle. It was my handlers female just ending. Onyx was all over her. Vixen kept him in line and corrected him when needed. My handler told her girl would handle things. And she did


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Dogs will mount for various reasons from the time they're itty bitty. Doesn't necessarily mean they're wanting to get freaky. As far as the drive to mate, I would imagine you can see it as early as the age of your pup, depending on the individual. (I wouldn't say its exactly common to see a 5 or 6 month old puppy wanting to mate, but I wouldn't leave one alone with a female in heat either.) With the only male APBT I ever owned, he went through my girl's first heat cycle at 11-12 months with only a limited amount of interest. The next heat cycle at around 18 months or a little later, he turned into this huge jacka**.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol you will only neuter him if he gets frisky with one of the females? well thats a no brainer he will and soon lol , I have heard males actually producing at 6-7 months { young right lol } but I bet the minute the females come into heat its gonna be crazy. the females intact still? you dont need mutt pups thats for sure


----------



## LOVE MY DOGS (May 3, 2011)

I use a Holistic vet and he recommends that you wait till he is at least a year old so that he can mature. BUT if the dog is starting to get out of hand behaviorally, like stressfull marking(all they think about is marking when in a new area) obsessive mounting, wondering off, etc. it is best to just do it right when that starts up. His personality won't change but he will over all be a well rounded dog. Again, he might still occasionally mount and mark but he probably won't stress out about it. If you don't plan on showing, just get him fixed and same with your little dogs, if they are for showing, get them fixed. 

I had my pit pup on a little play date with a 2 year old Rottie today and my pup humped him several times and he is only around 3.5months. His is probably just a dominance thing but still...


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

yeah better get it done .. or youll end up with designer pups
you know bull-shihtz!
( i credit bull-shihtz to kg420 in another post )


----------



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

i wish this forum could be like facebook so i can 'Like' all the funny posts here 

But yea I'm gonna wait at least a year before i neuter my pit, thanks guys.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm all about waiting to give dogs a chance to develop. Just keep him apart from the Shihs while they're in heat (assuming they're intact). ETA: You can always "like" the posts by giving out positive reputation to the posters (via the scales icon to the left of the post).


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

LOL thed be some funny looking dogs!


----------

